# Did you get many kids tonight for Halloween?



## Banned (Oct 31, 2011)

In a lot of places the numbers seem to decline each year...and less and less people end up doing much for Halloween.  I don't know how many kids we got because we just put a basket of candy on the step, but there is a lot of candy left - almost as much as we started with.  

Did anyone get a good turnout?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 31, 2011)

We never get any because of where we live.  But we went out and there were quite a few out trick or treating.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2011)

some unsolicited advice:

1) Always buy enough candy for the entire neighborhood

2) Keep a dog in the front yard to scare away unmotivated children

3) Use the remainder to reward yourself each time you get a Like at Facebook or Psychlinks


Personally, I have never seen a trick-or-treater in my neighborhood, but some of my neighbors are cows.


----------



## making_art (Nov 1, 2011)

Just had our first 3 and they were teens. So that was it. We are on a street with no street lights just out of town so that makes it too dark and scary for the little ones. And...I was just about to eat the last of the 3 boxes of smarties.....little ones.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, I was working because I traded a shift with someone who has kids....  I worked 4-10pm...  My husband had to teach guitar lessons and wasn't home until 7pm...  So he reported that only three kids showed up... lol  Besides, it's Monday and tomorrow is school...  Lord help the poor teachers tomorrow (and parents who are trying to rouse their children from a sugar crash to get to school on time)....

I took gingerbread bats (all the better to bite their heads off), gingerbread pumpkins and ghosts (unfortunately I didn't have time to ice them, so they had very blank expressions), and I even had a couple of headless gingerbread men (completely accidental but I thought rather fitting)....  And I brought some candy corn to work too because they make good fangs....


----------



## Mari (Nov 1, 2011)

At least thirty-five children and teens came to my house and it was fun. Every one of them had great costumes and a lot of them were characters from books. There was a perfect Harry Potter and a wonderful Mad Hatter with Alice. It certainly cheered me.


----------



## Banned (Nov 1, 2011)

I remember when we were kids and we had to line up to get to the door to get candy.  It's less and less every year.  I wonder why...I'd be all over free food .  Mind you growing up we lived on military bases so it was a totally different lifestyle, culture, everything.  I trick-or-treated til I was 17 (like I said - free food!).

My friend did say her kids went out last night and she couldn't get them up this morning!


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Nov 1, 2011)

I think more and more parents or schools organize parties.  They are safer than wandering around in the dark down streets where there are cars and where people can jump you for your candy or worse.  Also they can control the amount of candy better, if I'm not mistaken. lol


----------



## Banned (Nov 1, 2011)

There were some articles in our newspaper here last week about the number of schools that were not allowing kids to dress up because of other cultures and costumes being too scary.  Can you say "lame"?  I know when I was a good church going girl our church had a party on Halloween night with food and candy too to help keep the kids in and off the streets (and probably from potentially encountering the devil himself!).

It just seems we lose more and more of traditions and holidays each year.  It's kind of sad.


----------

